# Goldfisch schwimmt im Kreis



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin neu bei euch und hab auch erst wenig Erfahrung als Teichbesitzer.

Einer meiner Goldfische schwimmt seit einigen Tagen wie gezwungen einen recht engen Radius. Er frisst zwar gelegendlich, macht aber den Eindruck seine Bewegungen nicht wirklich steuern zu können.

Hat irgendwer ne Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Odi,

kannst Du an dem Fisch irgendwelche äußerlichen Veränderungen feststellen oder ist es nur "das im Kreis schwimmen"?

Wie verhält er sich, wenn Du versuchst, ihn zu fangen? Ist er langsam und träge oder ist er genauso schnell, wie der Rest der Fische?

Wie alt ist der Fisch?

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass er altersschwach ist?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2005)

Danke Dir zunächst für die Antwort!

Also, der Fisch ist gut 7 Monate alt. Da er nur im Kreis schwimmt, läßt er sich problemlos einfangen. Daher kann ich auch mit Sicherheit sagen, daß er keinerlei äußere Anzeichen einer Krankheit aufweißt.

Der arme Kerl macht alles nur noch im Kreis. Hierbei trifft er gelegendlich auch mal auf ein wenig Futter. (Gott sei Dank)

Ich hab den Eindruck, daß das ein Nervenschaden ist, kann aber nirgendwo was über ein ähnliches Krankheitsbild finden.
Ich denke ich werd ihm bald ein schmerzloses Ende gönnen.

Außer natürlich Dir oder ein anderer "Alter Hase" hat eine Idee, was ich für ihn tun kann.


----------

